# Naked Bodybuilder Chicks



## vortrit (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Ironman40 (Jan 10, 2011)

Cant see the pics!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 10, 2011)

i guess thats a good look if you wanna fuck a dude.  A waste of a perfectly good woman if you ask me


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the althletic toned ones but not the fucking huge ones on test with massive clits.


----------



## bigmac6969 (Jan 10, 2011)

huge clits the second one looks like a pecker


----------



## big60235 (Jan 11, 2011)

I think muscle chicks are very hot that is until you see a mini pecker. Then my pecker curls up and crawls back inside.


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

id fuck the B'jesus out of her. and she could prob take a severe pounding. she'd never get preg, would motivate me to go to the gym too. then we could sit on the couch at night watching ESPN2 and pin gears together.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

fake tits, fake tan, arms bigger than mine and an adam's apple.  

will pass on these "ladies"


----------



## Work IN Progress (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fake tits, fake tan, arms bigger than mine and an adam's apple.
> 
> will pass on these "ladies"



Thats the first sensible thing you have said in a week.  Reps.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

the first one has that "I will cut your lungs out with a rusty spoon" look in his eyes.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Jan 23, 2011)

Nasty.  Midas well fuck a dude.


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

fuck you hickman !


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

Need more pics to make a better determination!!  The 1st is not attactive.  I recognize Denise Massino in the second!!!


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

I know a couple of chicks like that.  They seem a lot more even tempered than your average woman.  IDK if it's what they take, but they are definitely more fun and less drama.


----------



## SFW (Jan 23, 2011)

She kinda looks like Harvey keitel's geared daughter


----------



## mp340 (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> fake tits, fake tan, arms bigger than mine and an adam's apple.
> 
> will pass on these "ladies"



Of coarse fake tits and fake tan... Tits because of body fat and tan probably just cuz she wants too. 

Im comfortable in my manhood, bigger arms then me, right on means i don't have to do all the work!

She'd probably fuck u till ur eyes popped out ur head...


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> the first one has that "I will cut your lungs out with a rusty spoon" look in his eyes.



Don't hate on the women who can fuck you rather than you fucking them!  They'll leave a nice body print of you on your own bed and you'd be the one waking up in the morning saying, "where did she go"?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

I suspect some of these bros are bros, bro.


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> I suspect some of these bros are bros, bro.



Yeah, because that's legal in bodybuilding.  Men having sex changes and then competing as a woman.  Most of these bb ladies compete or have competed at a national and pro level.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 23, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I know a couple of chicks like that.  They seem a lot more even tempered than your average woman.  IDK if it's what they take, but they are definitely more fun and less drama.




You do ?   hi baby girl ...


----------



## Captdick (Jan 23, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>


 wow


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2011)

to the OP. WTF?  what is the reason to post such monstrosity? I was expecting hot girls like Jamie Eason chick. I think a negg is in order


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> id fuck the B'jesus out of her. and she could prob take a severe pounding. she'd never get preg, would motivate me to go to the gym too. then we could sit on the couch at night watching ESPN2 and pin gears together.



  .........................












































  oh you were serious


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

You're all straight queers. I'd bang all these chicks.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> She kinda looks like Harvey keitel's geared daughter



it also looks like internet legend Joeyv:





which frightens me.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

^ You are making no sence. Nothing new though, I suppose. ^


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

It makes clear sense to me. ugly testosterone eating shebro looks like my realbro Joeyv


----------



## vortrit (Jan 23, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> It makes clear sense to me. ugly testosterone eating shebro looks like my realbro Joeyv


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 23, 2011)

Retlaw said:


> You do ?   hi baby girl ...



Yep. Cool ass gals.  I'm supposed to do a modeling gig with this one chick that has a six pac any man would envy next month.


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 23, 2011)

be sure to request a disk with the pics on it, to share with us.


----------



## M-Rods (Jan 24, 2011)

this is a lil better

Lindsay Mulinazzi - Crotchless Fun 02, Free Streaming Porn


----------



## Burr (Jan 24, 2011)

Post more pictures, you're doing fine.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 24, 2011)

Burr said:


> Post more pictures, you're doing fine.



Coming from the Philippines like your location states, I can understand your point of view


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2011)

SloppyJ said:


> I like the althletic toned ones but not the fucking huge ones on test with massive clits.



is this better?


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2011)

I prefer this...


----------



## mp340 (Jan 24, 2011)

^^^^


Yep for sure...

Love when my wife does squats.
Of coarse my wife squats more than that and is just as hot. Actually hotter  =)


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

Thread is getting better!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't make this awkard david. There's a whole gallery on here for "fitness" chicks. Yeah, that last girl is fine but she is not a "body builder". Now let's see some nude geared up tan chicks.


----------



## bmw (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't make this awkard david. There's a whole gallery on here for "fitness" chicks. Yeah, that last girl is fine but she is not a "body builder". Now let's see some nude geared up tan chicks.



she's working on it bro!  We all started somewhere.


----------



## david (Jan 24, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Don't make this awkard david. There's a whole gallery on here for "fitness" chicks. Yeah, that last girl is fine but she is not a "body builder". Now let's see some nude geared up tan chicks.



If you want to see naked tanned chicks, then move to South Beach!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 24, 2011)

david said:


> If you want to see naked tanned chicks, then move to South Beach!



Now there's a great idea


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## CG (Jan 25, 2011)

Yesssssssss

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## gmta99 (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## juggernaut (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



thats hawt


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2011)

Melissa


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> Melissa



OMG!!!  Melissa Something willer?  I can't remember her last name but damn,  she's still looking awesome!!!  Unless this an older pic!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

I bet she could crack walnuts between those legs 

I just remembered.  Detwillider!!  OMFG.... she is sexy as hell!!!


----------



## DarkHorse (Jan 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> Melissa


 
I'd suck on that beefy clit........ yummmm


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> I'd suck on that beefy clit........ yummmm



OMFG if you did that I'd be so jealous OMFG. I'd prefer to toss her salad anyway with ketchup.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

vortrit said:


> OMFG if you did that I'd be so jealous OMFG. I'd prefer to toss her salad anyway with ketchup.



Not to take anything away from Sexy Melissa, just walk your ass into a gym where you live and you'll find a likeness or someone even hotter than Melissa!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

david said:


> Not to take anything away from Sexy Melissa, just walk your ass into a gym where you live and you'll find a likeness or someone even hotter than Melissa!!!



 keep talking!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 25, 2011)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## SFW (Jan 25, 2011)

shes nice and isnt all virilized from the androgens.


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> [/url][/IMG]



Yeah.... she's one of the better if not best, muscular women in bodybuilding!!!  Unless, proven otherwise!  In other words, more pictures!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 25, 2011)

That once Prince just posted is awesome!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 27, 2011)

Mellisa Detwiller


----------



## mp340 (Jan 27, 2011)

^^^Very nice, thanks


----------



## vortrit (Jan 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> Mellisa Detwiller



*Wow!*


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> Mellisa Detwiller



Great!!  I wished she was an exotic dancer on tour because I could easily shell out a few hundred dollars just to get an exotic lap dance from her!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Jan 29, 2011)

Melissa Dettwiller Webcam


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

PreMier said:


>



She looks better in this one rather than the one above!!  All I think of is cream pie... one after another after another and again and again!  LOL!!


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> Melissa Dettwiller Webcam



See, she looks very woman like in this video!!  Damn, she so edible from head to toe!  I have to unsubscribe to this thread soon! 

It's too fucking awesome or I will need Hagar's tiger pump!  Ummnn... no!


----------



## bknoxx (Jan 30, 2011)

this is the winner !!



PreMier said:


>


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Jan 30, 2011)

that is my old lady. she is available for parties at reasonable fees.


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretending I didn't see that!  Uh... can someone find some more MD pics!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 30, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> that is my old lady. she is available for parties at reasonable fees.



Wow, you really are fucked up, man.


----------



## petphotos (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> Don't hate on the women who can fuck you rather than you fucking them!



I love women who fuck like a man. They are a lot of fun I think.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

petphotos said:


> I love women who fuck like a man. They are a lot of fun I think.





I love women who get outrageously huge boobs and then they tell you to be easy on them, etc.   

Why did they get them in the first place?!?!?!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> I love women who get outrageously huge boobs and then they tell you to be easy on them, etc.
> 
> Why did they get them in the first place?!?!?!



Genetics?


----------



## hagaroids (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Wow, you really are fucked up, man.



look at those natural meat cannons dude. I like to rustle the sheets around over her face and body and titty fuck her while I watch internet porn and bang my volleyball sized sack on them.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> look at those natural meat cannons dude. I like to rustle the sheets around over her face and body and titty fuck her while I watch internet porn and bang my volleyball sized sack on them.



Sounds like a sexy time!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> look at those natural meat cannons dude. I like to rustle the sheets around over her face and body and titty fuck her while I watch internet porn and bang my volleyball sized sack on them.



Have you ever called a bodypart by it's proper name because you have the most unusal nicknames and descritpions for everything!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Genetics?



I don't think it's genectics when a women gets a boob job and then tells men to either be careful or not touch them at all.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> I don't think it's genectics when a women gets a boob job and then tells men to either be careful or not touch them at all.



Yeah, I missed the boob job part.


----------



## irish_2003 (Jan 31, 2011)

hagaroids said:


>




i'm sorry i had to comment on this, but this is 90% of the women in Wisconsin


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm sorry i had to comment on this, but this is 90% of the women in Wisconsin



I bet you never want to leave!


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

Sometimes I wonder about Hagar and his picture postings.  If that truly is his wife, I often wonder and questions things when I shouldn't.

1. If that's really his wife
2. If his wife knows he put these up
3. If it's not his wife then this is a shameless act!  But, that never stopped him!  LOL!
4. Wondering if he's just lacking personal attention
5. Or, is just a baffon as always!!!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> Sometimes I wonder about Hagar and his picture postings.  If that truly is his wife, I often wonder and questions things when I shouldn't.
> 
> 1. If that's really his wife
> 2. If his wife knows he put these up
> ...



She is available for parties for a reasonable fee.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> She is available for parties for a reasonable fee.



Oh yeah, how could I forget that added comment.  That comment by him alone negated any truth to that being his wife!!!!

Because,

_NOBODY DOES THAT!!!_


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> She is available for parties for a reasonable fee.



Would you hire her?


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> Would you hire her?



Not even to do my laundry or clean my toilet.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Not even to do my laundry or clean my toilet.



Dude, what if that really is his wife.  You just insulted him!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> Dude, what if that really is his wife.  You just insulted him!



Oh, so you're trying to set me up. I'll just blame you.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Oh, so you're trying to set me up. I'll just blame you.



Not at all!  Trust me, it's not his wife!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> Not at all!  Trust me, it's not his wife!



Yeah, I was pretty sure it wasn't.


----------



## david (Jan 31, 2011)

hagar needs attention but he's been awfully quiet.  Lets not wake him!!  :shh:


----------



## vortrit (Jan 31, 2011)

david said:


> hagar needs attention but he's been awfully quiet.  Lets not wake him!!  :shh:


----------



## Ironman40 (Feb 1, 2011)

*She's nice*


----------



## REDDOG309 (Feb 1, 2011)

Thats pretty f-ing hot


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## mp340 (Feb 1, 2011)

Ironman40 said:


>



Who the heck is that?


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

Ironman40 said:


>



Awesome!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

david said:


> Awesome!!



I see your into emoticons.


----------



## david (Feb 1, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I see your into emoticons.



It's better than Hagar's pumps!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2011)

david said:


> It's better than Hagar's pumps!!



Good point.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 1, 2011)

fuckin wow...


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 1, 2011)

PreMier said:


> fuckin wow...



1: OMFG!

2: I need a new keyboard...


----------



## Burr (Feb 1, 2011)

That's Nice!

WOW


----------



## stan69 (Feb 2, 2011)

holy shit............shes smokin


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## hagaroids (Feb 2, 2011)

david said:


> hagar needs attention but he's been awfully quiet.  Lets not wake him!!  :shh:



  so lonely today, no one wants to tiger pump it with me.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)

hagaroids said:


> so lonely today, no one wants to tiger pump it with me.



David really does want to tiger pump with you - he's just being shy!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## vortrit (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Ironman40 (Feb 3, 2011)

*They are Huge!*


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 3, 2011)

vortrit said:


>


 The dude, wait I mean chick in the middle, has a clit bigger then my penis!!! This is the photo where erections commit suicide!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Feb 3, 2011)

2B1 said:


> 1: OMFG!
> 
> 2: I need a new keyboard...


 no doubt!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

*do you know who this is?*




2B1 said:


>


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like Monica to me.  She is super hot.  She was my inspiration for a long time  
Am I right?????


----------



## david (Feb 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> *do you know who this is?*



Too muscular and no boobs to be monica.  I don't know who it is?


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 3, 2011)

Please hold while we process your request...


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

david said:


> Too muscular and no boobs to be monica.  I don't know who it is?



no, I think it is Monica, she went  back to natural bodybuilding last year and she got very lean and muscular.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 3, 2011)

January 20th, 2009

Amanda Folstad. This 5-foot-7 blonde from Mesa, Arizona started out in figure competition and right off the bat in her first show, was told she was too muscular and too lean. All for the better it looks like, as Amanda just won the heavyweight division a few months ago at the Excalibur Figure & Bodybuilding Show. Looks like a bright future ahead for this sexy muscle girl.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice work! 



2B1 said:


> January 20th, 2009
> 
> Amanda Folstad. This 5-foot-7 blonde from Mesa, Arizona started out in figure competition and right off the bat in her first show, was told she was too muscular and too lean. All for the better it looks like, as Amanda just won the heavyweight division a few months ago at the Excalibur Figure & Bodybuilding Show. Looks like a bright future ahead for this sexy muscle girl.


----------



## mp340 (Feb 3, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> The dude, wait I mean chick in the middle, has a clit bigger then my penis!!! This is the photo where erections commit suicide!!!



I feel sorry for your penis.... 

But I would be all over that like white on rice. Dosent scare me one bit...


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 3, 2011)

Prince said:


> Nice work!



I was wrong, but damn, she is beautiful.  I love that much muscle on a woman.  She wares it well.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 4, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I was wrong, but damn, she is beautiful.  I love that much muscle on a woman.  She wares it well.




Agreed.  Her symetry and proportions are in a perfect balance imo.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 4, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Agreed.  Her symetry and proportions are in a perfect balance imo.



Yeah, she's hot. Reminds me of Jamie Eason - some.


----------



## Burr (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice shoes


----------



## jimm (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## reveille (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> Pretending I didn't see that!  Uh... can someone find some more MD pics!!!


ever heard of Google, DOOOOSH?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

reveille said:


> ever heard of Google, DOOOOSH?



yeah, but admittingly so, I'm too lazy for that.  Plus, it's cooler on IM.com!!!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


>



comedian


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> comedian



Post some nakeds or GTFO!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Post some nakeds or GTFO!



Naaahh..... I don't have time for that plus, again, why do I need to when you all  post them for me!!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 5, 2011)

david said:


> Naaahh..... I don't have time for that plus, again, why do I need to when you all  post them for me!!



Good point.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

2B1 said:


>



1st girl is HUGE!!!!

2nd gal- Is that Laura Creavelle?

3rd girl- is delicious!!!!


----------



## Burr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ain't They Nice


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

in general, yes!

But, the third one is more attractive than the other two although I don't really see her face that well!


----------



## Burr (Feb 6, 2011)

I would enjoy all of them, one at a time.


----------



## dworld (Feb 6, 2011)

this is nice....


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

dworld said:


> this is nice....



Looks like fun!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## bccs (Feb 6, 2011)

Amazon Babes Photo Album - tribe.net

here is a goldmine


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

bccs said:


> Amazon Babes Photo Album - tribe.net
> 
> here is a goldmine


----------



## mp340 (Feb 6, 2011)

bccs said:


> here is a goldmine



Nice find, ty


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

dworld said:


> this is nice....



Very artistic I must add!!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



She can hit me with her buttocks to my pelvis anyday but I'm afraid I wouldn't live to tell the rest of the story!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Feb 6, 2011)

2B1 said:


> January 20th, 2009
> 
> Amanda Folstad. This 5-foot-7 blonde from Mesa, Arizona started out in figure competition and right off the bat in her first show, was told she was too muscular and too lean. All for the better it looks like, as Amanda just won the heavyweight division a few months ago at the Excalibur Figure & Bodybuilding Show. Looks like a bright future ahead for this sexy muscle girl.



*Fuck Yeah!*


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



me like-y!


----------



## vortrit (Feb 6, 2011)

I knew you were into jacked chicks, David!!!


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

vortrit said:


> I knew you were into jacked chicks, David!!!



Yes, I am into women in general!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)

david said:


> me like-y!



She has a pretty face.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> She has a pretty face.



Ummmnnn.... I like the bod more than the face.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>



Different!  I like her look.  She's different in the face.  Body is to die for!!!


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2011)

Seriously wtf, some of this pictures are atrocious. What kinda of childhood did you people have to find some of this woman attractive?  but hey whatever floats your boat.


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Seriously wtf, some of this pictures are atrocious. What kinda of childhood did you people have to find some of this woman attractive?  but hey whatever floats your boat.



For example?  Which pictures are you talking about?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2011)

david said:


> For example?  Which pictures are you talking about?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2011)

excuse me while I quietly exit this thread to jump in to the barely legal thread


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> excuse me while I quietly exit this thread to jump in to the barely legal thread



ha ha!!  OK, the top girl, I certainly didnt get a woody over... the bottom girl.. maybe it's a bad picture.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 6, 2011)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## hagaroids (Feb 11, 2011)

more jerked skanks!


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2011)

^ Nice work! ^


----------



## dworld (Feb 12, 2011)

some more....


----------



## jimm (Feb 12, 2011)

Ironman40 said:


>


 

i think my penis likes her alot


----------



## bmw (Feb 14, 2011)

this one's ripped to the bone...


----------



## SFW (Feb 14, 2011)

that is just so fucked. my god.


----------



## Imosted (Feb 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...



God damnn.... I love Melissa!!!!!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...



If this was real... however, there is a lady in my gym that has a body like this.  She does the stepmill and she swims.

What is that on the floor between her legs.  I hope she doesn't think of lower herself onto that!!!!  :yikes:


----------



## vortrit (Feb 14, 2011)

david said:


> If this was real... however, there is a lady in my gym that has a body like this.  She does the stepmill and she swims.
> 
> What is that on the floor between her legs.  I hope she doesn't think of lower herself onto that!!!!  :yikes:



Dude, you should hit on her!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Dude, you should hit on her!



naaaaah!


----------



## bmw (Feb 14, 2011)

you think she joosed for that pic?

definitely some lasix, huh?


----------



## Burr (Feb 15, 2011)

That is just unreal, there has to be something wrong with her.

That is just sick!


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...



wtf??


----------



## klc9100 (Feb 15, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> wtf??


 

this is one of the more disturbing things i've seen on here.


----------



## bmw (Feb 15, 2011)

here...







better?


----------



## david (Feb 15, 2011)

bmw said:


> here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who is that?  I love her bod!!!


----------



## stan69 (Feb 16, 2011)

2B1 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive...


 WOW.....i think im in love....she's gotta be the hottest muscle chick i have ever seen................


----------



## AmM (Feb 18, 2011)

View attachment 29623


----------



## sprayherup (Feb 18, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...


 
Auschwitz called... they want the prisoner back.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Arnold (Mar 4, 2011)

Would you


----------



## lnvanry (Mar 4, 2011)

no!


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 4, 2011)

Prince said:


> Would you


 
Hell yeah!!! I'll load up some AAKG and Beta Alanine and spray that shit up!!!


----------



## BillHicksFan (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd do it just for shits and giggles. She does have nice tits but it looks weird on that body.
At least she aint fat.


----------



## vortrit (Mar 5, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Hell yeah!!! I'll load up some AAKG and Beta Alanine and spray that shit up!!!



You're my fucking idol!


----------



## FernAssard (Mar 9, 2011)

*we dont all look like masculine with muscles*


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 24, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i'm sorry i had to comment on this, but this is 90% of the women in Wisconsin


Ouch that sucks. How do you get laid then?


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Aug 25, 2011)

Prince said:


> Would you


 
If you would hit that you are a bisexul if not a full blown faggot... wheres her number


----------



## ExLe (Aug 25, 2011)

These pics are dudes with small peckers and a serious case of Gyno


----------



## azza1971 (Aug 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...



Nohweliian finally posted his before shot, good luck on your cycle bro, and for gods sake fuckin eat something!!!!


----------



## fisher4550 (Aug 25, 2011)

bmw said:


> this one's ripped to the bone...




I think I would be afraid to get into a fight with this one.


----------



## ExLe (Aug 26, 2011)

Serious clen abuse problem

WTF

Look under skeletor. She is about to insert that lotion bottle into her snatch by squating on it. She even put a towel under to catch any excrement juices so she doesn't stain her carpet at work.


----------



## cg89 (Aug 26, 2011)

clitorex on all of them


----------



## grynch888 (Aug 31, 2011)

that skinny bitch looks sick.  

Here is a better one, or NOT.


----------



## blazeftp (Aug 31, 2011)

gmta99 said:


>



thats more like it !


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 26, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ichigo (Oct 31, 2011)




----------

